# Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?



## gesundhund (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin frisch gebackene Teichbesitzerin und schon verzweifelt, weil ich heute einen ganz frustrierenden Besuch im Baumarkt hatte...  

Also: Wir haben uns im Garten einen ca. 15m² großen, etwa 4000 l fassenden Folienteich angelegt, in dem wir natürlich auch gerne Fische halten wollen (nichts Spektakuläres, zumindest keine Riesen-Kois...ginge bei der Größe ja auch gar nicht). Weil ich natürlich von Anfang an alles richtig machen möchte, sammele ich momentan alle Infos die ich kriegen kann (und schon allein das macht einen total konfus, weil natürlich jeder ne andere Meinung hat). Es schienen sich aber soweit alle einig zu sein, dass es eine der ersten Aktionen sein sollte, Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen, da diese Sauerstoff produzieren und Algenwuchs gleich von Anfang an unterbinden (ich hoffe, bis dahin können mir alle zustimmen).

Ganz motiviert ging ich also heute zu Hornbach und fragte in der dortigen Teich-Abteilung nach geeigneten Pflanzen, wobei dann gleich meine nächste Frage war, wie viele ich überhaupt benötige und wann ich denn dann die ersten Fische einsetzen könnte. Die Antwort war, dass ich im Grunde gar nicht so viel Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen könnte, wie sie mir die Fische gleich wieder wegfressen würden, und die einzige Möglichkeit wäre im Grunde, den Teich erst mal nur zu bepflanzen und erst IN ZWEI BIS DREI JAHREN Fische anzuschaffen!!! Das wäre die einzige Möglichkeit, um das biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich zu stabilisieren und überhaupt eine Chance auf dauerhaft klares Wasser zu haben. Da war ich natürlich total enttäuscht, verunsichert, ...um nicht zu sagen: richtig traurig...!  

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir als absolut ahnungslosen Neuling bei einigen Fragen helfen, die da wären:
- was ist der erste Schritt, wenn man einen völlig "nackten" Teich hat, den man nach und nach mit Pflanzen und Fischen bestücken will?
- Welche Voraussetzungen müssen gegeben sein, bis man Fische einsetzen kann bzw. wie lange muss man nach Einlassen des Wassers damit warten?
- lohnt es sich wirklich nicht, Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen, weil sie eh von den Fischen gefressen werden bzw. müsste man erst warten, bis die Pflanzen richtig gewuchert haben?
- ich habe jetzt schon öfter gehört, dass man für die Pflanzen keine Teicherde verwenden soll, sondern lieber eine Mischung aus Blähton und Sand. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
- Hat jemand (gute) Erfahrungen mit Zeobakterlith gemacht? 
- hatte überlegt, Flach- und Tiefwasserzone mit einem Sandbett zu belegen (als zusätzlichn Filter und Nahrungsquelle für die Fische)... oder sollte man lieber Kies nehmen (oder gar nix)?
- über UVC-Filteranlagen hab ich jetzt schon ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört. Kritiker sagen ja, sie bringe das biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich eher noch mehr durcheinander, weil sie die Mikroorganismen abtöten. Was meint ihr?

So, ich glaube, das reicht erst mal an Fragen  Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere kann mir die eine oder andere beantworten. Und BITTE nehmt mir meine Angst, dass ich noch zwei Jahre auf meine Fische warten muss...

Viele Grüße,
Steffi


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Hallo

und herzlich willkommen !

Der "Baumarktratgeber" war zumindest nicht so außerirdisch wie die Meisten seiner Zunft .  

und da er Dir nichts Unsinniges für mindestens 200 € verkauft hat .............
wird er *nicht Verkäufer des Monats*  

aber Seine Aussagen werden SO auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt !  

obwohl der Spruch , dass die Pflanzen sich erst etablieren sollten           ist schon nicht schlecht ! 

Natürlich sind matschige Neupflanzen in kahlen Teichen ein willkommener Happen für Karpfen aller Art.

eingewachsene Pflanzen sind für Fische wesentlich unattraktiver !



Dabei zuzuschauen und zu erleben wie sich die einheimische Tierwelt so ein Biotop erobert kann sehr sehr schön und interessant sein.

Durch eingesetzte Fische schneidet ihr Euch meist von diesem Genuss ab !

wenn Ihr Fische halten wollt schaut Euch nach einem netten großem Durchlauf-Filter um .
Zu den  Fragen zum Substrat , UV , Bepflanzung ,Zeolit usw. benutz einfach unsere Suchfunktion und belest Euch da 
an vielen Tatsachen kommt man einfach nicht vorbei und die haben wir hier
schon ganz ganz oft beschrieben .   


mfG


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Hallo Steffi, 

willkommen hier im Forum 

Ich lass mal nur die Fragen stehen, zu denen ich dir was sagen kann:
Erstmal: Der Verkäufer war schon einer der Guten, viele andere hätten dir unmengen von Pflanzen verkauft und nur Dollarzeichen in den Augen gehabt. 
Er bekommt von mir 3 von 5 Daumen    



			
				gesundhund schrieb:
			
		

> - was ist der erste Schritt, wenn man einen völlig "nackten" Teich hat, den man nach und nach mit Pflanzen und Fischen bestücken will?


Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen
Eine schöne Seerose für die tiefste Stelle, dann ein paar Pflanzen in ca 30-50 cm (da gibt es sehr viele schöne)  besonders die __ Wasserpest, da die sehr gut ist für das Biologische Gleichgewicht, und dann noch eine üppige Uferbepflanzund. Ich muss jetzt mal überlegen... 3 Pflanzen auf einen Meter Uferkante   waren zumindest sehr viele...



			
				gesundhund schrieb:
			
		

> - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen gegeben sein, bis man Fische einsetzen kann bzw. wie lange muss man nach Einlassen des Wassers damit warten?


Die Pflanzen sollten gut angewachsen sein. Also so 3-4 Monate würd ich schon warten, und dann unbedingt vorher (und zwischendurch auch mal) so einen Wassertest machen, nur davon hab ich selber auh keine Ahnung, da wird bestimmt jemand noch was zu sagen.



			
				gesundhund schrieb:
			
		

> - lohnt es sich wirklich nicht, Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen, weil sie eh von den Fischen gefressen werden bzw. müsste man erst warten, bis die Pflanzen richtig gewuchert haben?


Kommt auf die Fische und die Pflanzen an...
Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinen Goldies, die lassen meine Pflanzen weitgehend in Ruhe. Allerdings füttere ich die Fischies auch 1-2x die Woche



			
				gesundhund schrieb:
			
		

> - ich habe jetzt schon öfter gehört, dass man für die Pflanzen keine Teicherde verwenden soll


Richtig, nur für die Seerosen sollte man Teicherde nehmen, bzw mit Düngekegel arbeiten



			
				gesundhund schrieb:
			
		

> sondern lieber eine Mischung aus Blähton und Sand. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Pflanzen wachsen und gedeihen prächtig. Ich hab so eine Art Seramis genommen, ging prima. 



			
				gesundhund schrieb:
			
		

> - über UVC-Filteranlagen hab ich jetzt schon ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört. Kritiker sagen ja, sie bringe das biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich eher noch mehr durcheinander, weil sie die Mikroorganismen abtöten. Was meint ihr?


Ich denke, dass ist Glaubenssache :beeten: : 
Ich hatte mal eine, mittlerweile ist die Birne aber alt und kaputt und daher aus 
Merklich hat sich die Wasserqualität daruch nicht geändert.



			
				gesundhund schrieb:
			
		

> Und BITTE nehmt mir meine Angst, dass ich noch zwei Jahre auf meine Fische warten muss...


*Angst nehm und in die Mülltonne werf*
Also, ich würde an deiner Stelle dieses Jahr noch keine Fische einsetzen, weil sich der Teich erstmal finden muss, und dann ist es Hernst, und dann wäre mir die Gefahr zu gross, dass die im Winter eingehen. Aber zum Frühling hin kannste dir Fischies zulegen. Vllt hat dann ein Nachbar oder Bekannter Jungtiere? Ich könnt dir bestimmt auch welche geben, meine Fischies haben sich nämlich immer  
Allerdings solltest du bei der Wassermenge auch nicht zu viele Tiere einsetzen, vllt so 4-6 Stück

So, uiuiui, das ist jetzt "etwas" lang geworden  

Viele Grüße
Yvone


----------



## gesundhund (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

@ Karsten und Yvonne:
Vielen Dank erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten! Inzwischen hab ich mich auch schon ein bisschen quer durchs Forum gelesen und mir Notizen gemacht  
Habe jetzt folgenden Entschluss gefasst:
Ich werde die Fische irgendwann zwischen 6-8 Wochen (wie ich es hier im Forum schon öfter gelesen habe) und 2-3 Jahren einsetzen  - also sehr wahrscheinlich (wie es Yvonne empfiehlt) im nächsten Frühjahr *grins* (hoffe, ich kann mich auch wirklich noch so lange gedulden). 

Als erstes werde ich mir jetzt Unterwasser-Pflanzen anschaffen (bei ebay gibt es z.B. ein Paket mit 50 Pflanzen für rund 20 Euro), Sand reinhauen, eine Seerose einsetzen, den Bachlauf anschmeißen und mir ne gute Filteranlage besorgen. Zeobakterlith werde ich in kleinen Säckchen im Teich verteilen, das kann ja auch nicht verkehrt sein. Tja, und dann warten und mich (solange noch keine Fische da sind) über jeden neuen __ Wasserläufer freuen  

Ich glaub, ich stelle nachher mal ein paar Fotos ein, damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt...

Also nochmals: Vielen Dank bis hierhin!


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Filteranlage....

arg, ja klar, bei einem nackigem Teich sollte man das tun...

höhöhöhö, voll überlesen


----------



## sabine71 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Hallo Steffi,

ich versuche mal dir ein paar antworten zu geben (in Blau):



> ca. 15m² großen, etwa 4000 l fassenden Folienteich angelegt, in dem wir natürlich auch gerne Fische halten wollen (nichts Spektakuläres, zumindest keine Riesen-Kois...ginge bei der Größe ja auch gar nicht).
> 
> Selbst "kleine" Koi würde ich nicht einsetzen, die wachsen ja auch irgendwann
> 
> ...



Um eine Filteranlage richtig in Gang zu kriegen empfehle ich Dir aber doch das eine oder andere Fischlein (wegen der   ) 


Gruß

Sabine

P.S. Wir sind hier alle gar nicht neugierig :  und gucken auch nicht gerne Bilder


----------



## gesundhund (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Klar, ein paar Fotos bin ich wohl schuldig   Hoffe, ihr könnt überhaupt was drauf erkennen - war mir nicht ganz sicher, wie groß ich sie machen darf. 

Leider habe ich aber momentan nur welche aus einer sehr frühen Phase - jetzt sieht alles schon wieder ganz anders aus (Bachlauf fast fertig, Folie abgeschnitten etc.). Aktuelle Fotos liefere ich aber nach, sobald mein Freund mit unserer Kamera aus Griechenland zurück ist. 

LG, Steffi


----------



## Dodi (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Hallo Steffi!

Von mir noch ein: HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast!

Ich hoffe, Deine Fragen sind soweit schon mal beantwortet. 

Tatsächlich, Deine Bilder hätten ruhig etwas größer sein dürfen: so max. 800x600 Pixel und ca. 244 KB groß.

Also, das nächste mal mach sie wie von mir beschrieben, dann haben wir alle noch mehr davon! 

Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Fotos! 

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und hier bei uns im Forum.


----------



## zaphod (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich, Deine Bilder hätten ruhig etwas größer sein dürfen: so max. 800x600 Pixel und ca. 244 MB groß.



uiuiui 244 MB 
und ich mach mir ständig die Mühe, meine Bilder runterzurechnen -
ich glaub Dodi wollte 244 KiloByte schreiben...:


----------



## ouzo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Hallo Steffi,

schau mal in deine PN !


----------



## gesundhund (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Hallo,
um keinen neuen Fred aufzumachen, bediene ich mich einfach des Alten .

Wie am 3.7. bereits angekündigkt, sollten ja noch neue Bilder kommen... Inzwischen haben wir eine bebilderte Entstehungsgeschichte unseres Teiches auf unserer Webseite http://www.chrissy-und-steffi.de eingefrickelt. Kommentare (hier oder in unserem Gästebuch  ) sind erwünscht : .

Gruß,
Chrissy (der zweite Gesundhund  )


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Hi Steffi!

Ist ja echt schön geworden! 
Eure Homepage gefällt mir auch.

Viel Spaß mit Eurem Teich!


----------



## gesundhund (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ein Teich ist geboren... was nun?*

Nochmal ein paar Bilder vom WE  

Gruß,
Chrissy


----------

